# a little bow shopping help



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

what about a moneymaker? anything from PSE I can help you out with. hard to imagine you getting away from the CSS


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

it's been a good run but all good things must come to an end

PSE would be an option BUT........the documented difficulties with the area rep and dealer listing has soured my taste with them yet again. bad experience with, oh but of course, a rep years ago left a bad feeling towards them for a LONG time. was going to give them another chance but...........

it's really difficult to get a recommendation for a shop and then go in and have to get a bow special ordered for a test drive. i'm just trying to do my educated consumer thing before i commit. i would rather be the chicken than the pig for breakfast.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

If it were me, and I'm in the same bow hunt and have picked a winner winner I think. It would be one of the last two on your list. ....and 90%of my lean is going towards the last one. 

I have been VERY impressed with that bow since the first one I messed with this past spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

NEW BREED ARCHERY. Checkem out. U will not be dissapointed.

Hank


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I really like my Barnsdale Classic X.

I think it meets all your criteria, except maybe the cost.

Like the name says, it is a "classic" bow style, with a comfortable riser profile and limb design.

He'll make it in the axle-to-axle, draw length and peak weight you specify.

Their contact info is: http://barnsdalearchery.com [email protected]


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dave,
Go with the Alpine but you knew I'd say that. See if Dean still has one,last heard, he did. No run around at Alpine. The Tech's there are great and will help with any problems as will I. Ed


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

kande6563 said:


> Dave,
> Go with the Alpine but you knew I'd say that. See if Dean still has one,last heard, he did. No run around at Alpine. The Tech's there are great and will help with any problems as will I. Ed



he's got last years target silverado but not a concorde. you wouldnt happen to know anyone that has one in our neck of the woods, do ya?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

New Breed Horizon - coming in January.
39" ata, 7 1/4" brace and 315 fps ibo/ata


----------



## bcnut5 (Jan 20, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a New Breed. They make some awesome bows and there customer service is unmatched. Check them out at www.newbreedarchery.com


----------



## DemonSlayer (Feb 15, 2011)

I've tried a Hoyt Contender Elite, a Hoyt Vantage Elite and a Martin Scepter before going with the Martin Scepter. I prefer the Contender Elite over the Vantage Elite due to the the fact that the CE has the more "vertical" limb pockets.
The Martin Scepter is very similar to the Contender Elite and both were accurate up to 90m (FITA outdoors round)

This is a classic target style bow, and the limb tips / axles will move forwards after the shot, and the bow riser will jump into your finger sling. It is a "lively" bow which is what I'm after. I also have a short ATA bow with parallel limbs which is "dead in the hand" that I use for hunting.

Ended up with a Martin Scepter as the Martin Scepter gave similar performance to the Contender Elite at a better price point and I used the left over money for good quality accessories including Easton X10 Pro-Tour arrows. All in all, I'm very satisfied with my choice.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Don't overlook the Merlin Excalibur! IT fits your bill perfectly!
Contact Kevin Speckman for ACCURATE pricing and availability. Normally delivery to the USA can be expected in FOUR (4) weeks, then Kevin will check it over and have it to you in a couple of days after that.
Again, get the PRICING and get the availability from Kevin (Pinwheel12), because he is the USA contact for Merlin bows.

Here is a link to Kevin's web-site and his information about the Merlin Excalibur:

https://www.pinwheelproducts.com/specials.htm 
It is a "trusted site" but sometimes some browsers say it has a problem with security settings...I've never had a problem going there.

There are also links within the above to get to MERLIN, U.K.'s web-site for specifications, etc. the only ACCURATE pricing, however comes from Kevin Speckman NOT the UK web-site.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i appreciate the suggestions.

my single biggest issue is that many of the bows i have on my list, i have not shot. i just will not buy a bow that i cannot test shoot before-hand. i had to
drive almost 2hrs to test out a Bowtech Specialist, which incidentally, is the only 2012 bow that i have been able to shoot. it doesnt take me long, as in a dozen or so shots, to figure out what i like or dislike about a bow. the time-hog is the drive to and back from the distant dealers.

while i enthusiastically enjoy and support my local Martin&Alpine dealer, i cannot in good conscience insist on a shop purchase just for a test drive. money is tight, but the budget allows me for 1 bow. i dont cycle thru bows like socks. the bow i buy will be shot for 3yrs, possibly longer.

as i get to my personal deadline, there's only one bow that is in the running. i know it sucks because it eliminates some really good bows, but the reality is what it is.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll check around for you. If you are interested, I have a Ventura that you can try out. Great shooter. PM me if interested. Ed


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

New Breed is out.......

was watching the countdown clock yesterday was down to 2 days, tonight.....back to 17 days.

i will have made a decision well before their clock hits 0. closest dealer is outside of my drive radius too.

i'm guessing it would be another LOOONG reflexed riser, parallel limbed bow that has great balance..........upside down. :sad:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

well....doin a little lookin at the Bowtech Specialists that are up for sale in the classifieds has dropped them from the list.

yeah, the finish flaking off the limbs is just a cosmetic thing but the fact of the matter is it shouldn't be happening. to pay over a thousand dollars for a bow and have a 'cosmetic failure' isnt going to fly with me. less than a year old bow shouldnt look like a bow that's been gravel tuned for years.

it shot good and i enjoyed the feel of the cams and draw cycle. the forged riser is a huge plus in my book but the limb finish killed it for me.

i still have a couple bows that i am still looking at and i'm waiting on some reports on the natural balance of the S5 before the final choice is made.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I hear you. I was really looking forward to getting an Elite Tour this year. BUT there is just too much stuff I don't like. There are a few other bows I am interested in, but not one of them, well maybe ONE makes me want to stop shooting the two bows I have. So there is a 99% chance I will just keep shooting my two Hoyts unless I get a wild hair and get a CE.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i shot my dealer's alpine ventura and as odd as the grip looks, it's actually quite comfortable and stable. i'll shoot it again to get a feel of the cams again. to me, the only 3 improvements to the concorde would be a stabilizer bushing, a dual cam option and a rear or side accessory hole for a side bar.

since i use a QD for my stab, the bushing is a wash.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a Concord Great Bow and mine has a rear hole and I have a B-Stinger in it. GREAT Customer Service also.


----------

